# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  A ju pëlqen të jetoni në Florida ??

## I LOVE FLORIDA

miresevini ne florida ,nje vend shume i 
pershtatshem per familjaret

Numri i shqipetareve ne Florida po shtohet cdo dite e me shume.
Cmimi i ulet i shtepive, dielli qe ndricon 365 dite,klima qe i ngjason shume asaj te Shqiperise po terheq shume Shqipetaret nga veriu i Amerikes.

 shtepite per shitje fillojne me 150 000$
 condot me 99 000$

 nese jeni te interesuar te vini te jetoni ne Florida mund te kontaktoni,

 email miresevinineflorida@yahoo.com
 JACKSONVILLE FL

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Tema eshte hapur ne Nen-Forumin e gabuar. 

Ju kerkoj te kontrolloni nese jeni ne Nen-Forumin e duhur kur jeni duke hapur temat e reja.

Tema do te zhvendoset tek Nen-Forumi i duhur!

----------


## SnowMuncher

Florida mire eshte po kemi halle nga Tornadoes and stuff like that!  :sarkastik:

----------


## shkodrane82

Shpija me 150.000$ ku keshtu nga downtown apo orange park..lol

----------


## BaBa

*Jo & Jo BaBa i Qendrron Besnik Shqiperise*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## _DIAMANTA1_

uNE per veten time po hahahahapor nuk po bene ............

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Pyetje eshte kjo ?! Kujt sdo ti pelqente te jetonte ne Florida ?!

----------


## friendlyboy1

mua nuk me pelqen te jetoj ne florida, ka shum kriminela, hispanik, lageshti e madhe gjith vitin, uragane, dhe cmimet po rriten qekur u dynden shqiptaret atije.

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

friendlyboy1 ke te drejte ti se je ne usa...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agron_ca

Ishte vend i bukur, shumë më pëlqeu. Por një ditë në Disney Land një tornado e nxiu tërë qiellin dhe na friksoi.
U nisëm për në perëndim të shkonim në Clearwater, ato retë e zeza na u lashuan pas dhe makina nuk shkonte më shpejt. Por si e kaluam W Courtney Crossway (Hwy 60) i shpëtuam rrezikut dhe u hap qielli e pamë diellin dhe u ndal fryma.

Por besoj që nuk është tërë vitin kështu apo jo?

----------


## mario_kingu

> friendlyboy1 ke te drejte ti se je ne usa...


i love florida to  vi aty  gati cdo vit per pushime dy javore  per pushime is nice sthem gje po per te jetuar man sja vlen vetem per ca gjera 
kriminela, hispanik ku jan me shumic gjuha e par ajo o me duket , lageshti e madhe gjith vitin, uragane etc ket k kur jeton por per pushime jeni the best  aty skam ca flas L :buzeqeshje: 
and agron dicka e till me ka ndodh mua por shyqyr qe ikem pa na cuar xhiro ne qiell :PP

----------


## Evi_pogradecari

Ah lum si ju mer...po ne te shkretit qe ngelem ne Shqiperi si tja bejme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> Ah lum si ju mer...po ne te shkretit qe ngelem ne Shqiperi si tja bejme



mer ndonje amerikone nuse :Pp edhe vete ne florida kur te duash   :perqeshje: p se ya

----------


## summer_babe

Florida is beautiful!

----------


## Isomer937

Mua ne FL, personalisht nuk me pelqen te jetoj. 
Per ne Jacksonville, FL nga shoqeria amerikane qe kam, kam degjuar qe eshte "white trash city" (ata qe jane ne amerike e kuptojne). Nuk e di sa e vertete eshte por eshte dhe nje llaf tjeter: Sipas vendit dhe kuvendi. Nuk eshte parajsa ne FL se po te ishte atehere shtepite do te ishin me te shtrenjta; ndoshta ne te ardhmen cmimet do rriten dhe lum si ata qe kane shpi ne FL se do behen milionere duke shitur shtepite. 

Personalisht i them JO Floridas.

----------


## miki_al2001

ne florida eshte bukur per pushime.per te jetuar? mu sdo me pelqente mbase te kem nje vile prane detit dhe nje varke te parkuar mbrapa  por jo te jetoj gjith kohen aty.aty eshte mire per me te moshuarit sepse  klima eshte e mire.cmimet e shpijave jane shume te lira por ama dhe rrogat shume te ulta.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Vetem me pushime.Me shume mos e thent perendia

----------


## shkodrane82

> .cmimet e shpijave jane shume te lira por ama dhe rrogat shume te ulta.



Kush te tha, asnjena as tjetra seshte e vertete. Shpijat ne zonat e mira
s'jane aspak te lira, dhe rrogat si ke shume te ulta biles me te mira dhe ben
pare me shume se nga NY, NJ kete ta garantoj. 
Te them nje pune per femnat psh nqs ne NJ ke fillu ne mall si psh macys etc etc
me 7 $ e pak ketu fillon me 9 $ pa diskutim. Dhe cashiere te punosh e ke me mire.
Ndersa per mjeksine qe kam pa une si MA qe jam njesoj si ne NJ njesoj si ketu
paguhem.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Shkodrane.Goca e halles time,jeton aty.Ka blere nje apartament me 2 Bed,Big LR,2Bath.Me ate cmim qe e ka blere ajo,dhe ne nje zone te tille,ketu ku jetoj une blen vetem 3 penxhere dhe deren  :ngerdheshje: 
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## BarBie_GirL

i hate Florida
me boring se Florida, nuk ka ku te veje me
leqe nuk del dot jashte njehere, se te mbahet pipza, nuk merr dot fryme, po eshte teper boring. Isha ne FL 2 vjet, dhe leviza dhe njehere ne NYC ku isha. Rrini se ne Florida vetem pleq e plaka ka, ci pelqeni aman. Ka 6 muaj candoja ime, dhe mezalla se shitet, se ka rene marketi, te gjithe njerzit po ikin.

----------

